# New to help with credit history



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi there, Just thought I'd let you know that I just managed to buy a car in BC and got approved for financing! Its a new scheme with Scotia bank for new starters and you have to be able to put down between 20 to 40% of the purchase price. 

We have then spread the remaining payments over 5yrs (think the interest rate is 6.9%) but you can pay it off at any time in full without penalty. Probably have to to keep it going for at least a year to have enough of an impact for credit rating. We landed briefly in June 2010 and ive just been back there for a few weeks before the final move out.

Hope this helps someone.:clap2:


----------



## dirtyghettokid (Nov 2, 2010)

is this only applicable to BC or is it in any province? seeing as scotia bank is in other provinces.


----------



## K9DACE (Apr 9, 2010)

dirtyghettokid said:


> is this only applicable to BC or is it in any province? seeing as scotia bank is in other provinces.


'
I'm sorry I don't know the answer to that. But my best guess would be yes it should be (but it is a guess) I believe the finance lady at the Ford dealership was liaising with a central canadian number for Scotia Bank.


----------

